# "I AGREE I will NOT spam this site"



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I was changing some user options and I saw that there was a new required field called "I AGREE I will NOT spam this site" where you're supposed to put either a "Yes" or "No" depending on whether or not you agree to not spam this site.

I wasn't in the mood to experiment, but what happens if you say "No"?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I can only assume it uploads a virus.


----------



## Makita (May 13, 2006)

Following the virus upload, we, combined with the mambers of message boards from all over the internets will launch a coordinated attack to take out the Spammers on our boards while Will Smith and Jeff Goldblum destroy the Mothership with a Nuke.


----------

